# What town should we move to next?



## oggiedomani (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi guys! First post here.

I am American of Italian origin (with dual citizenship) and have lived in Catania, Reggio Emilia and Ferrara. Recently I've spent the past almost year back in my native NYC due to the death of my mom and wanting to be close to family. 

I'm going to be moving back to Italy in April and will not be going back to Ferrara. I liked it but it didn't really leave a good enough impression for me to stay. I'm 27, have no children, work from home and am not tied down by any means so I want to see the most of Italy I possibly can.

This time my Dutch fiance will be joining me and he's very excited! We like northern Italy as it's an easier adjustment for him than southern Italy. We would ideally like to be anywhere from the Po north. Our budget is 800 euros a month for a bilocale or trilocale (bilocale is fine with a small studio space as we work from home). Ideally we're looking for a town with maybe even a smallish expat community so he can make friends as he speaks no Italian yet or maybe a place which shows original language movies without dubbing.

We like quiet, mid-sized towns (anywhere from 80,000 - 300,000) with good transportation, cultural activities and where we can bike safely around town. My absolute favorite town in all of Italy is Bolzano but I fear that housing there may be out of our price range. Trentino Alto Adige is my favorite region by far. Thoughts?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

How exciting! Wish we were just a little bit younger. If it were me I would get a map of the part of Italy you are looking at, just that part. Close your eyes and tap on the screen. Have a look for the nearest towns/cities of the size you are looking for, check out the transportation, history etc. Based on the fact you know what you like, I think there is a good chance you will find the ideal place. Good luck!


----------



## ilario (Jun 30, 2016)

Give a look to City of Bari or Lecce. These are Puglia's cities in the south of Italy.

Good luck


----------

